# Große Datei einlesen und gestückelt verarbeiten



## joseph23 (9. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine große, gefüllte Textdatei mit wirren Daten, die durch bestimmte Trennzeichen getrennt werden. Die Datei kann bis zu 100MB oder größer werden. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie zb beim Saxparser die Datei gestückelt einzulesen und bei bestimmten Trennzeichen eine Methode aufzurufen?

bsp:

abs;der;dfet;erfrgt;werferg;

zb sollte jetzt nach jedem semikolon die methode X aufgerufen werden. "abs;" , "der;" etc.
die Textpassagen sind natürlich um ein vielfaches größer. Habt ihr tipps, wie man sowas am sinnvollsten umsetzen kann?
Der arbeitsspeicher reicht sonst nicht aus =)


danke


----------



## Michael... (9. Jun 2010)

Die Datei (z.B. per BufferedReader) Zeilenweise einlesen und die Zeile per split(";") zerlegen. Und die Inhalte des dabei erhalten Arrays per Schleife an die entsprechenden Methoden übergeben.


----------



## Rydl (9. Jun 2010)

ich würde spontan sagen, dass eine mischung aus nem BufferedReader und einem StringTokenizer oder Scanner oder ähnliches sinnvoll wäre. gibt sicher schon beispiele dazu im forum


----------



## Steven Hachel (9. Jun 2010)

Hallöle,

mit RandomAccessFile kann man auch Blockweise einlesen. Es ist sogar möglich, definierte Bereiche einzulesen.
Sollte eine einfache und schnelle Lösung sein.


viele Grüße
Steven


----------



## Wortraum (9. Jun 2010)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Die Datei (z.B. per BufferedReader) Zeilenweise einlesen und die Zeile per split(";") zerlegen. Und die Inhalte des dabei erhalten Arrays per Schleife an die entsprechenden Methoden übergeben.


Das ist allerdings dann blöd, wenn die 100MB in einer einzigen Zeile stehen.


----------

